# Anyone hunt with a .223



## sureicanfish

Took my guns to the range yesterday; 22-250 700, .223 SPS Tactical, and my 110 Savage 30.06. The savage beat the scope rings loose and before I knew it i wasn't even hitting the target, wasted a box of ammo figuring that out... 22-250, tack driver. Last was the .223 and trying different ammo from 55-69gr. It LOVED Winchester 69gr match ammo, 5 shots inside a dime sized target @100yd. it also did well with 62gr fusion msr.

Granted, the match ammo is not the best for hunting but if shot placement is key, it seems like a good call. Anyone hunt with theirs and what ammo? I dont think it matters with head shots but how about vitals?


----------



## TURTLE

*I'm not 100% but I think in FL you can't hunt Deer with it. Not sure about other things.*


----------



## welldoya

Haven't kept up with Florida regs but used to be that a deer rifle had to be at least 24 caliber.


----------



## sureicanfish

only specification is "centerfire". any searching I do says its legal and I cant find any mention of a minimum caliber.


----------



## JMSUN

I do not, but i know a lot of people do.


----------



## CCC

Long as it is center fire you can hunt with it. Wouldn't be my choice but that round has sent allot of enemies of the US to receive their 70 virgins !


----------



## coolbluestreak

It has a primer and is over .220" which is fine for most or should I say some states just to be safe. I would be sure that you know the law before you go. I know my uncle has dropped many deer with his .223 AR15. I wouldn't hesitate to take a head shot with the smaller caliber.


----------



## Catchin Hell

I'm pretty sure the limiting factor is your restricted to five rounds... Period! The part I'm not sure about is whether or not you can use a higher capacity clip with only five rounds in the gun. I would think hunting with the extra capacity clip would be akin to hunting with an unplugged shotgun with only 3 shells in it.:no::no::no:


----------



## johnf

I've shot a couple deer with my son's H&R 223 single shot. They were both vital shots and both deer went down in less than 30 yards. I roll my own and us a 62gr. Hornady SP with Varget.


----------



## bigbulls

Either the match or fusions will do just fine on these deer down here. If you want a better chance of getting an exit wound I would use the fusions but both will work fine.

Florida law is that you must use a center fire cartridge (no rimfire), you must use expanding projectiles (no fmj), and if using a *SEMI AUTO* rifle the magazine capacity must be limited to five rounds. Manually operated bolt and pump actions rifles do not have a limit on the number of rounds you can carry in the rifle.


----------



## sureicanfish

bigbulls said:


> Either the match or fusions will do just fine on these deer down here. If you want a better chance of getting an exit wound I would use the fusions but both will work fine.
> 
> Florida law is that you must use a center fire cartridge (no rimfire), you must use expanding projectiles (no fmj), and if using a *SEMI AUTO* rifle the magazine capacity must be limited to five rounds. Manually operated bolt and pump actions rifles do not have a limit on the number of rounds you can carry in the rifle.


Very good info, thank you. I'm going to give it a whirl at some point.


----------



## Telum Pisces

Wirelessly posted

If you can kill a deer with an arrow, it can be done with a .223. But just make a good shot and expect to track some too. I like shooting sledge hammers at my deer. But I don't like to track deer if I can help it.


----------



## Jason

I've killed deer w/ a 223, my youngin started out w/ a 223 and killed a few....Shot placement is key. You hit the vitals, the velocity of the bullet is sooooo great that it blows up the chest cavity. I killed a buck w/ my AR last year and dropped him in his tracks. Logan's deer that he's killed before dropped in their tracks and the 1's that did run off had a WONDERFUL blood trail.....


----------



## PompNewbie

Nephew dropped a nanny last weekend during Alabama youth hunt with a single shot 223 ran less than 20 yrds


----------



## Grassflatsfisher

.223 shoulder shot damage. This is how we found thr deer. I have not touched it with a knife in either pic. My 5yo shot it at approx 50yds dead center shoulder with my AR. 62gr btsp. Bullet fragmented and ran down the shoulder blade and leg bone. Deer didn't go far.


----------



## sureicanfish

Geez! That ones half field dressed lol


----------



## RockB

Catchin Hell said:


> I'm pretty sure the limiting factor is your restricted to five rounds... Period! The part I'm not sure about is whether or not you can use a higher capacity clip with only five rounds in the gun. I would think hunting with the extra capacity clip would be akin to hunting with an unplugged shotgun with only 3 shells in it.:no::no::no:


I would suggest that if you use a mag larger than 5 rounds you block it so that only 5 rounds will go in.


----------



## Grassflatsfisher

It was pretty nasty. Even so I am a fan of shooting the biggest caliber you can handle. The bigger the hole the more blood and damage there will be.


----------



## JT Powell

I switched from a 30-06 to a 223 around 15 years ago and haven't looked back. There won't be much of a blood trail, but 30 yards is a long way for a deer to run after a good shot. This will probably upset some folks, but all those massive ft pounds of energy from a large caliber at so many yards down range would be useful if a deer's body cavity was larger, as a bullet goes in one side and out the other so does all those ft pounds.


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer

JT Powell said:


> I switched from a 30-06 to a 223 around 15 years ago and haven't looked back. There won't be much of a blood trail, but 30 yards is a long way for a deer to run after a good shot. This will probably upset some folks, but all those massive ft pounds of energy from a large caliber at so many yards down range would be useful if a deer's body cavity was larger, as a bullet goes in one side and out the other so does all those ft pounds.


 Only if it hasn't properly expanded. That's why shooting a 300 mag, a 7mm mag, and a 338 is pointless, it doesn't have enough time to expand.


----------



## bigbulls

SouthAlabamaSlayer said:


> Only if it hasn't properly expanded. That's why shooting a 300 mag, a 7mm mag, and a 338 is pointless, it doesn't have enough time to expand.


It doesn't have anything at all with "time to expand" as bullets from those cartridges aren't traveling any faster than a .270, .243, or other similar cartridges. In fact, they are many times traveling at lower velocities and actually have more time to expand. 

The reason they don't expand as rapidly as smaller caliber bullets is due to the larger caliber bullets being more heavily constructed than the same style bullet of smaller caliber. The jackets are thicker and there is more lead that has to be displaced because they are typically used on larger animals. 

It all boils down to selecting the correct bullet for the size of the animal you want to hunt.


----------



## BowChamp

bigbulls said:


> It doesn't have anything at all with "time to expand" as bullets from those cartridges aren't traveling any faster than a .270, .243, or other similar cartridges. In fact, they are many times traveling at lower velocities and actually have more time to expand.
> 
> The reason they don't expand as rapidly as smaller caliber bullets is due to the larger caliber bullets being more heavily constructed than the same style bullet of smaller caliber. The jackets are thicker and there is more lead that has to be displaced because they are typically used on larger animals.
> 
> It all boils down to selecting the correct bullet for the size of the animal you want to hunt.


^^^^^This^^^^^ :thumbsup:


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer

bigbulls said:


> It doesn't have anything at all with "time to expand" as bullets from those cartridges aren't traveling any faster than a .270, .243, or other similar cartridges. In fact, they are many times traveling at lower velocities and actually have more time to expand.
> 
> The reason they don't expand as rapidly as smaller caliber bullets is due to the larger caliber bullets being more heavily constructed than the same style bullet of smaller caliber. The jackets are thicker and there is more lead that has to be displaced because they are typically used on larger animals.
> 
> It all boils down to selecting the correct bullet for the size of the animal you want to hunt.


So the fact that the calibers I listed are around 2800fps at 200 yards and the other "good deer calibers" are at around 2100fps has nothing to do with it?

http://www.chuckhawks.com/rifle_ballistics_table.htm


----------



## Brandon_SPC

SouthAlabamaSlayer said:


> So the fact that the calibers I listed are around 2800fps at 200 yards and the other "good deer calibers" are at around 2100fps has nothing to do with it?
> 
> http://www.chuckhawks.com/rifle_ballistics_table.htm


If I took my 30-06 shot an SST (which is thin jacket bullet) every time most of the energy gets dispersed in the animal. I have only had 1 pass through with the SST but if i took something like a trophy bonded bear claw by Nosler or a Barnes X-bullet I'm going to have a straight pass through and less energy is dispersed through the animal because the bullets are constructed better. It all depends on how the bullet is made.


----------



## bigbulls

SouthAlabamaSlayer said:


> So the fact that the calibers I listed are around 2800fps at 200 yards and the other "good deer calibers" are at around 2100fps has nothing to do with it?
> 
> http://www.chuckhawks.com/rifle_ballistics_table.htm


What other "good deer calibers" are you looking at? A .243, .270, .280, 7mm RM, .300 WM, .338 RUM all have muzzle velocities within 100 fps of each other.

Where in the world are you getting 2100 fps? My .308 win shooting a 168 grain bthp at 2800 fps doesn't slow to 2100 fps until 410 yards. This bullet is leaving the muzzle a full 300 fps slower than a the 95 grain .243 listed in the chart you posted.

I can only assume you are looking at the energy at 200 yards and not at the velocity at 200 yards.

Of course impact velocity has a lot to do with expansion. Just as equally important is bullet construction. You were talking about the time a bullet spends inside the animal though. Expansion of the bullet and internal destruction of the animals organs due to time inside the body is a fairy tail. There is no such thing as a bullet traveling too fast to expand. Just the opposite is true.*The higher the impact velocity is the more violent the expansion of the bullet is, regardless of caliber.* A bullet reaches full expansion within a few inches of entering the animal. Bigger and heavier bullets are designed and constructed to expand less and penetrate more because they are typically used on bigger and heavier animals.

Like I said earlier though. Pick a bullet of proper construction for the size of animal. I could easily take my .338 ultra mag and load it with some 200 grain Speer bullets at about 3350 fps and it will expand so violently that it will blow a grape fruit sized hole out the other side of a deer. Or, I could load a 250 grain swift a-frame at about 2900 fps and due to it being a sectioned and bonded bullet it will blow a quarter sized hole out the other side of a deer and cause a minimal amount of blood shot meat. Even though the heavier bullet spent more time inside the animal and thus had more "time to expand" it would actually expand much less than the faster and lighter weight bullet......... all due to bullet construction.


----------



## drifterfisher

I prefer head/neck shots with tiny bullets going very fast. No exit on a neck bone shot, but 4 inches each way is jello. No running/tracking. DIRT


----------



## delta dooler

SouthAlabamaSlayer said:


> Only if it hasn't properly expanded. That's why shooting a 300 mag, a 7mm mag, and a 338 is *pointless*, it doesn't have enough time to expand.


Whatever you just said . . . . :whistling:


----------



## johnf

What is a "Better Constructed Bullet"? I think a more accurate description would be a better designed for the intended target. Is a bullet constructed better if it goes straight through an animal and doesn't do significant damage, or if it expands so fast that it doesn't do enough damage or doesn't exit and leaves little or no blood trail? I shoot a 100gr. Hornady sp out of my 25-06 and it tends to leave about a silver dollar to baseball size hole on the exit, depending on if I hit bone or just flesh. It's hard to say what kind of blood trail I have because I've never had a deer take a step after being shot with it. 

I like smaller bore guns because I'm getting old and have arthritis in my shoulders. The 25-06 is a very good compromise between power and low recoil.


----------



## bigbulls

I assume you are referring to my posts johnf.

No where did I say "better constructed".

I said "Pick a bullet of *proper construction*" and "larger caliber bullets being *more heavily constructed* than the same style bullet of smaller caliber.".

"Better" is a relative term..... better than/for what?


----------



## johnf

bigbulls said:


> I assume you are referring to my posts johnf.
> 
> No where did I say "better constructed".
> 
> I said "Pick a bullet of *proper construction*" and "larger caliber bullets being *more heavily constructed* than the same style bullet of smaller caliber.".
> 
> "Better" is a relative term..... better than/for what?


Don't think it was your's or perhaps I just read it wrong. I do agree with yours. I think in was more in response to Brandonspc


> s energy is dispersed through the animal because the bullets are constructed better


Not better, just different.


----------



## Brandon_SPC

johnf said:


> Don't think it was your's or perhaps I just read it wrong. I do agree with yours. I think in was more in response to Brandonspc
> 
> Not better, just different.


 Sorry what I was trying to explain bigbulls explained it a lot better than how I did. That's where I was trying to go with my post. Sorry about the confusion. I'll try to be more clear next time. :thumbsup:


----------



## BowChamp

johnf said:


> What is a "Better Constructed Bullet"? I think a more accurate description would be a better designed for the intended target. Is a bullet constructed better if it goes straight through an animal and doesn't do significant damage, or if it expands so fast that it doesn't do enough damage or doesn't exit and leaves little or no blood trail? I shoot a 100gr. Hornady sp out of my 25-06 and it tends to leave about a silver dollar to baseball size hole on the exit, depending on if I hit bone or just flesh. It's hard to say what kind of blood trail I have because I've never had a deer take a step after being shot with it.
> 
> *I like smaller bore guns because I'm getting old and have arthritis in my shoulders. The 25-06 is a very good compromise between power and low recoil*.


It's nearly impossible to convince a young man, with good shoulders and no arthritis, what he is missing out on. 
This round is low on recoil, but there is no compromise on power.

OP,
Yes , the 223 rem. will kill a deer.


----------



## Brandon_SPC

BowChamp said:


> It's nearly impossible to convince a young man, with good shoulders and no arthritis, what he is missing out on.
> This round is low on recoil, but there is no compromise on power.


It's easy to convenience me and after seeing what a 25-06, .243, and a .270 does to the deer down here my next rifle will probably be chambered in a .243. I'll pass on shooting a 7mm or a .300 win mag. I enjoy shooting, not my shoulder hurting after 10 shots.:thumbsup:


----------



## sureicanfish

I personally had no doubt the round is effective, just wasn't sure how many people used it. I work with guys who like softball sized exit wounds... just not my thing. I like being able to maintain sight picture while shooting my 223, just can't do it with my 30.06.


----------



## Harbison

In Florida center fire ammo is legal. However, please be very careful about shot placement. As a rule a well placed head shot will bring down the largest deer or hog with a .223. However, they often run with even a heart/lung shot. If at all possible, a heaver load would be the better choice. Anything from a .308 on up has much more knock down power.


----------



## Grassflatsfisher

I know my boy killed that deer with a .223 but I was not impressed with what the round did after impact with the shoulder bone. Yes the wound looks devestating but truthfully it was only a flesh wound. The deer was one lunged and moped up bad and ultimately died but We had to wait him out. I'm moving to a 6.8spc round and hoping for more penetration and more forgiveness on shot placement. Yes a .223/5.56 will kill deer but placement is a issue. For me thats not a big deal but for a 5yo a little forgiveness can mean everything.


----------



## sureicanfish

Totally agree. The only reason I'd take it to the woods is because I can place the shot exactly where I want it, given a clear line of sight anyways.


----------



## johnf

Hey you cold get an ar 15 with a 300 whisper upper. It's got a little more energy than the 223 but leaves a lot bigger hole. The recoil would also be really light because of the simi-auto platform. Win/win:thumbup:


----------



## BOGIA

Grassflatsfisher said:


> I know my boy killed that deer with a .223 but I was not impressed with what the round did after impact with the shoulder bone. Yes the wound looks devestating but truthfully it was only a flesh wound. The deer was one lunged and moped up bad and ultimately died but We had to wait him out. I'm moving to a 6.8spc round and hoping for more penetration and more forgiveness on shot placement. Yes a .223/5.56 will kill deer but placement is a issue. For me thats not a big deal but for a 5yo a little forgiveness can mean everything.


try just a plain old 55 grain core lok or power point,i also have tried the nosler partition ,no problem with penetration, or fragmenting with any of these from my experience,and that is from around 16 deer and as many hogs killed with mine by my daughters.I tried the heavier hollowpoints that you used but the twist in my daughters gun would not stabilize the longer bullet and they littteraly tumbled and shot all over the place.they have moved up to a .243 and 7mm/08 now,but when my boy gets big enough I wont ever hesitate to start him out on it.i was leery to let them shoot one but after seeing what it did to the first few that quickly faded.


----------



## BOGIA

BOGIA said:


> try just a plain old 55 grain core lok or power point,i also have tried the nosler partition ,no problem with penetration, or fragmenting with any of these from my experience,and that is from around 16 deer and as many hogs killed with mine by my daughters.I tried the heavier hollowpoints that you used but the twist in my daughters gun would not stabilize the longer bullet and they littteraly tumbled and shot all over the place.they have moved up to a .243 and 7mm/08 now,but when my boy gets big enough I wont ever hesitate to start him out on it.i was leery to let them shoot one but after seeing what it did to the first few that quickly faded.


 I correct my self , the bullets that tumbled were a 70 grain hornady hollow points,the partitions are 62 grain and they shot pretty much dead on with the 55 grain loads.


----------



## Grassflatsfisher

BOGIA said:


> try just a plain old 55 grain core lok or power point,i also have tried the nosler partition ,no problem with penetration, or fragmenting with any of these from my experience,and that is from around 16 deer and as many hogs killed with mine by my daughters.I tried the heavier hollowpoints that you used but the twist in my daughters gun would not stabilize the longer bullet and they littteraly tumbled and shot all over the place.they have moved up to a .243 and 7mm/08 now,but when my boy gets big enough I wont ever hesitate to start him out on it.i was leery to let them shoot one but after seeing what it did to the first few that quickly faded.


Sorry I said wrong. The bullet we were using was a .55gr btsp from georgia arms. Basically the same bullet as a core lokt. I have some buffalo bore 62gr hp i was going o use this year but have decided to move up calibers to the 6.8. Lot more energy, bigger hole, and almost the same recoil. I also have him shooting a 7-08 bolt gun but he is still figuring out how the scope works. We gonna give the 6.8 a try this weekend and see what she will do.


----------



## Harbison

*Loads*

Not too familiar with the 6.8. Please let us know how you do. Thanks! Bob


----------



## BOGIA

my daughter shoots my 7mm-08 now, I always shot 139 grain ssts out of it,but I found a box of 120grain Remington hollow points last year at mikes in jay,they came in the same green and yellow box that coe loks come in, they were extremely accurate out of my a-bolt with minimal recoil, I tried them out on 2 hogs and they left massive exit wounds,pobably the largest I have seen.im guna let her shoot a deer with one this year.


----------



## startzc

7mm-08 is a great low recoil for the power round. I had a buddy on the Army Marksmanship instruction team that was also a professionally trained gunsmith and he recommended that caliber to me and I love it. My 10 yo was even able to shoot it at the range without killing his shoulder.


----------



## coolbluestreak

Grassflatsfisher said:


> I'm moving to a 6.8spc round and hoping for more penetration and more forgiveness on shot placement.


I'm going to build a 6.8spc upper for my wife to hunt with on her AR lower. I can't wait to see how it performs, I may have to get my own if it does what I think it will. I love my AR-10 .308 but at 14lbs I don't like to carry it very far.

6.8 conversion isn't a option for the OP because I'm pretty sure that he's talking about a bolt action Remington.


----------



## Grassflatsfisher

coolbluestreak said:


> I'm going to build a 6.8spc upper for my wife to hunt with on her AR lower. I can't wait to see how it performs, I may have to get my own if it does what I think it will. I love my AR-10 .308 but at 14lbs I don't like to carry it very far.
> 
> 6.8 conversion isn't a option for the OP because I'm pretty sure that he's talking about a bolt action Remington.


I'm sighting mine in at lunch today and hoping my 6yo can give us a good test run this evening on a deer.


----------



## Grassflatsfisher

Just got done sighting the 6.8 in. I have it topped with an eotech 512. Shooting a 115gr fusion the recoil was just a touch more than a .223/5.56 round. I'd compare it to a .223 bolt action. Nothing a 5-6yo kid can't handle and not be gun shy with. I'm liking the size of the entrance hole. Very similar to what my .270 makes. Groups were about 1.5" at 70yds off a shooting stick in the camp house yard. I was happy with that. I'll put it on the leadsled and see how tight I can get them at the range one day. If we kill I'll post more entrance and exit wound pics.


----------



## bigbulls

> I'm liking the size of the entrance hole. Very similar to what my .270 makes.


Well Rob, that's because it is a .270 you dorkfish. :whistling: :tt2:


----------



## Grassflatsfisher

bigbulls said:


> Well Rob, that's because it is a .270 you dorkfish. :whistling: :tt2:


Yeah...I know!


----------



## Tom044

Used to go to Bedford Pa.to hunt a lot of farm fields to shoot ground hogs.that 223 and 22 250 are made for those long 400 yard shots.We would ask a lot of farmers if we could shot there groundhogs and I only got turndown once and we asked at least 500 times.I got to be friends with a lot of those farmers and I was invited to deer hunt on their farms by some of the farmers.The farmers in Bedford county are great people and their was one guy who lived in Centerville which is off route 220 who let me hunt with his family.Well I hunted their in bow season and rifle season also.I killed over 20 bucks on his farm.
It was just a simple knock on his door and asking if I could shoot a few ground hogs.Well we hit it off and became friends for life.He passed away a few years ago and his family and I are great friends.
By the way a farmer loves those groundhogs shot.After you hunt on their farm a couple of times ask them if you can help them out by doing some work.And you can make a friend for life.
One more thing best deer herd in USA Bedford Pennsylvania .
last hunt I saw over 400 deer in one day.


----------



## Harbison

223 is a very good gunfor ground hogs!


----------



## Hercules

My wife uses her AR .223 to deer hunt. She killed two deer with it last year using open sights. One was 100 yards and the other was almost 150 yards. They both dropped in their tracks and both were spine shot's. It left a hole about the size of a golf ball through the spine. The hole looks very similar to my son's .243 kills. She's using the .223 Rem Fusion 62 grain ammo.


----------



## T-REX

Hercules said:


> My wife uses her AR .223 to deer hunt. She killed two deer with it last year using open sights. One was 100 yards and the other was almost 150 yards. They both dropped in their tracks and both were spine shot's. It left a hole about the size of a golf ball through the spine. The hole looks very similar to my son's .243 kills. She's using the .223 Rem Fusion 62 grain ammo.


Your wife is a hell of a shot!


----------



## Hercules

I know right!! Pisses me off. Her and my son don't miss. If it weren't for them we would never fill the freezer.


----------



## CLJ

My youngest sister killed her first deer on Thanksgiving weekend with a .223. 55 grain Remington core lokt at 100 yds. The bullet did the job


----------



## oysterman

All the praises and recommendation for the .223 from hunters that actually used them is solid evidence lets not include the most powerful military force out there USA and the many other country's that utilize that puny cartridge to bust a cap on those 200+Lbs crazed humanoids and a couple zombies...
Yet you have dum dums naysayers says .223 only good for gophers and yotes. I have popped trophy boar hogs thru there thick shield, yes a chest shot and yes he did run off..maybe 20yards and I could here him flopping, his whole inside chest cavity was tore up jello. (Reload nosler ballistic) and the numerous deer kills with the puny .223 most with chest shots and handful of them brain shot, pink mist! Haha when you grab the buck by the horns to drag him his head is a mass of bone fragment jelly rattling around. I can really vouch for what the .223 can do!


----------



## CCC

I can't believe this is even an argument, HOW MANY ********* HAVE BEEN KILLED WITH THIS ROUND ?????


----------



## Reel Hill

Hydrostatic Shock is the key when off center shots are made. The 223/5.56 has been a part of my life for over fifteen years now and still to this day is my first choice when hunting whitetail. And I will tell you one thing. Their would be millions of more bad guys six feet under if it were not for the Geneva Conventions. I saw posted above a pic of a deer shot with a BTSP. FMJ is not designed to do this. Proper ammunition for specific application is everything.
ps. By the way we are pretty much the only country that abides by GC.


----------



## Harbison

"I have popped trophy boar hogs thru there thick shield, yes a chest shot and yes he did run off..maybe 20yards" 
You were very lucky! Try doing it on a regular basis & see what happens. For those who prefer a military round, use one that was designed for hunting & later picked up by the military...the 308.


----------



## Bodupp

CCC said:


> I can't believe this is even an argument, HOW MANY ********* HAVE BEEN KILLED WITH THIS ROUND ?????


 Not enough.


----------



## Reel Hill

Harbison said:


> "I have popped trophy boar hogs thru there thick shield, yes a chest shot and yes he did run off..maybe 20yards"
> You were very lucky! Try doing it on a regular basis & see what happens. For those who prefer a military round, use one that was designed for hunting & later picked up by the military...the 308.


Lucky? Don't scare the guy. He will have the same results with proper ammunition 100% of the time. I will say that the 308 is a fine caliber as well but the 223 is more than enough for anything around here. And the ammo is cheaper


----------



## Grassflatsfisher

Reel Hill said:


> Lucky? Don't scare the guy. He will have the same results with proper ammunition 100% of the time. I will say that the 308 is a fine caliber as well but the 223 is more than enough for anything around here. And the ammo is cheaper


Bullet placement is more important than caliber. The .223/5.56 is more than capable to take down bull elk with the right shot. All a 6.8, .270, .308 does is allow more forgiveness. A misplaced .308 will have a much different result than a misplaced .223.


----------



## Harbison

*The reason for a 308*

It should be remembered that the hunting situation is much different from the range. Proper 'bullet placement' is not always a possibility. For most of us it's very hard, after spending numerous hours on our stand, to pass up a shot because of not having that perfect placement opportunity.
 " A misplaced .308 will have a much different result than a misplaced .223." Exactly!


----------



## 20simmons sea skiff

gotta have 5 shot clip, which is a 10 rd blocked for 5. I bought a bushmaster varmit gun which came with 5 rd clip. they have some 76 grain and larger shells avail, some with hollow point


----------



## Grassflatsfisher

Finally got a doe to cooperate for my 6yo this aft. My new AR 6.8spc did not dissapoint. Shot was roughly 60-65yds. Bullet clipped the top of the shoulder going in and center punched the shoulder knuckle on the other side. Bullet punched on through and did not fragment which was a much different experience than the .223 he shot the buck with last year. For the very slight increase in recoil it is well worth looking at this round over the .223 in a hunting application. 

Exit hole after it demolished the shoulder knuckle.


----------



## Harbison

*And now the facts:*

 :whistling:"Lucky? Don't scare the guy."

And now the facts:

 Addressing the deficiencies of the terminal performance of the .223:
The 6.8 SPC
Based upon the .30 Remington cartridge,[5] The 6.8 SPC is midway between the 5.56×45mm NATO and 7.62×51mm NATO in bore diameter and muzzle energy. 

It uses a 7.0 millimetres (0.277 in) (7.0358 mm) diameter bullet, the same as that used in the venerable .270 Winchester hunting cartridge. The 6.8mm SPC cartridge was designed to address the deficiencies of the terminal performance of the .223. ​ 

The .308
The 6.8 SPC delivers 44% more energy than the .223 (M4 configuration) at 100–300 metres (330–980 ft). The 6.8mm SPC is not the ballistic equal of the .308. The.308 remains one of the best cartridges in the modern arsenal, with versatility that few other calibers can match. As a “do-it-all” cartridge that can take game, win shooting matches, and defend against foes, the .308 Winchester has few rivals. The .308 Winchester is one of the most successful hunting cartridges in the United States, and possibly the world. It has gained popularity in many countries as an exceptional cartridge for game in the medium- to large-sized class.[10] In North America it is used extensively on Whitetail deer, Pronghorn and even the occasional Caribou or Black Bear. ​ 





http://s644.photobucket.com/user/harbisonphoto/media/hogs/6_81_zps22427003.jpg.html 
http://s644.photobucket.com/user/harbisonphoto/media/hogs/308_zps11608680.jpg.html ​


----------



## Q2arrowhunter

I have killed MANY deer and HOGS with 62 grain .223. Both with a Remmy 700 and AR. I never lost a deer or hog. Most shots in vitals, with a few head shots.


----------



## SAWMAN

*Da Gun .......*

I have killed both deer and hogs with both a 223Rem and a 6.8SPCII. I use only Barned TSX in my Benelli MR1(223Rem) ..... the 55gr,loaded to MAX FAST. 

I have never had a deer even attempt to run. All have been DRT after doing the "kickin' chicken". --- SAWMAN


----------

